# Luckiest Man On Earth To Be Alive?



## GoldenSpike (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Rumpled (Jan 20, 2010)

Either it's fake or he's stupid.


----------



## Neil_M (Jan 20, 2010)

Rumpled said:


> Either it's fake or he's stupid.


Fake.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 20, 2010)

Its fake, no one can float back like that.


----------

